# Sauberer Start - eine Bankrotterklärung der Windows 10 Lebenszyklusupdatephilosphie ???



## JohnCarpenter1 (9. Mai 2018)

*Sauberer Start - eine Bankrotterklärung der Windows 10 Lebenszyklusupdatephilosphie ???*

In früheren Windows-Versionen, hat es, insbesondere wenn man viel "ausprobiert" hat, Demos, Games etc. isntalliert und deinstalliert hat, und das System langsamer, oder instabiler wurde, zum "guten Ton" gehört, als letzte Maßnahme, eine saubere, Komplettneuinstallation auszuführen.
Nun ist von MIcrosoft die Betriebssystemphilosphie von einem System vom Urdatenträger, das dann im wesentlichen nur leicht verbessert und fehlerfreier gemacht wurde, zu einem sich kontinuierlich "weiter entwickelndem" BS gewandelt.
Ist es da nicht eine "Bankrotterklärung" von M$, wenn man den Rechner dabei selbst nicht zu 100% "sauber" halten kann; quasi die Kontrolle über die Programmkomponenten und Versionen nicht zu 100% beherrscht?
Ich habe eine Weile gebraucht, um nach dem windows 10 Wechsel meinen Laptop-Multicardreader wieder ans Laufen zu bringen; dabei war Hilfe aus dem Internet und eine spezielle, ältere Treiberversion nötig. So will ich eigentlich ungerne regelmäßig den gewaltigen Zeitaufwand einer cleanen Installation von allem exerzieren...

Empfehlung aus dem "Security Center":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2018)

Das Bild ist nicht zu sehen, aber wenn der Cardreader muckt, dann ist das an sich eher die Schuld des Laptopherstellers - die verkaufen gerne 1000 verschiedene Modelle, verwenden dann gern mal wegen 2€ Ersparnis einen eher exotischen Cardreader oder WLAN-Adapter oder Bluetooth-Chip usw. - aber neue Treiber? Da ist oft schon nach wenigen Monaten Ende... 

MS kann unmöglich auf jedes erdenkliche Mainboard und die dort vom Hersteller möglicherweise abweichend vom Chipsatz installierten und vlt auch nicht weit verbreiteten Zusatzchips achten, erst recht nicht bei Laptops. An sich gibt MS aus dem Grund gewisse Dinge bezüglich Standards usw. vor, damit so was nicht passiert. Vlt hat sich eben der Hersteller nicht dran gehalten, so dass es durch ein Update, was an sich sinnvoll ist, zu dem Problem kam, für das eigentlich der Hersteller hätte liefern müssen. Wenn sich dann genug Leute melden, die meckern, würde vlt sogar MS für eine Art "Patch" sorgen.


----------



## LOX-TT (9. Mai 2018)

Ich hab den "Klon-Thread" mal zugemacht, da es ja exat der selbe ist, bis auf einen Anhang der hier fehlt, weiß nicht warum der fehlt.

Hier das stand im anderen Thread noch unter dem Satz mit dem Security-Center



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2018)

Diese Nachricht hab ich noch nie gesehen - ist das was Laptop-spezifisches?


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (9. Mai 2018)

Das ist jetzt ganz offiziell unter "Windows Defender Security-Center" - "Geräteleistung und Integrität" und kommt von Microsoft.

https://support.microsoft.com/de-de/help/4012986/windows-defender-track-device-performance-health


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2018)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt ganz offiziell unter "Windows Defender Security-Center" - "Geräteleistung und Integrität" und kommt von Microsoft.
> 
> https://support.microsoft.com/de-de/help/4012986/windows-defender-track-device-performance-health


 Diese Meldung kannte ich nicht - hattest du vorher denn kein Win10?

Aber so oder so: MS garantiert ja nicht die 100%ig Funktionsfähigkeit von ALLEM. Lediglich dass Deine Daten usw. erhalten bleiben und du eine "saubere" Neuinstallation erhältst. Eine saubere Neuinstallation kann aber auch immer bedeuten, dass MS einen Treiber nicht kennt/findet oder der neueste Treiber aus irgendeinem Grund doch nicht passt.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (10. Mai 2018)

War ja nur ein Nebenargument, dass es mitunter zeitauwändig, mehr unter weniger fummelig ist und ggf. händische Eingriffe erfordert, bis ein System rundum läuft. Microsoft hat doch die Philosophie eingeführt, nun regelmäßig des Windows beim Endkunden weiter zu entwickeln. Da würde ich halt erwarten, dass die Migration auch immer "robust" funktioniert und nicht irgendwann der Hinweis kommt, man solle besser mal neu aufsetzen.


----------

